# Notice for those considering M-Edge GO in Leopard



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a word of caution for those considering ordering the "Leopard skin" GO cover. It's not leather - it's _*vinyl*_. High-gloss vinyl. It does not really show accurately in the photograph on ME's website. If you like the feel and look of very shiny vinyl, then you will like it. Otherwise, I suggest selecting something else. Oh, and it smells, too.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for letting others know.  I've sat and looked and looked at the pic thinking the spine was terribly shiny for leather, so I had suspected it but it's good to have it confirmed.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The M-Edge Go jacket in the Leopard print design is _*NOT VINYL*_.

It is *PATENT LEATHER*, so it is going to look shiny, as does all patent leather.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't think it stinks. Yes it has a smell (as do all new covers)... it smells like my M-Edge Icon in *patent leather* purple. I think it looks awesome personally. 
Also, I don't think M-Edge would be selling it as leather if it was vinyl. Did you get confirmation from them that it was vinyl?

Here's mine...


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

We will have to agree to disagree.  I've owned plenty of patent leather items in my life and this particular cover is not of the same patent leather quality.  It's most definitely an imitation. That said, my intention was merely to point out that some people may not be expecting it  - I wasn't.  It is a great cover and design, however.

And you may be fortunate - mine certainly smells, unlike my other M-Edge items.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine is exactly what I expected, I love the gold colour and it feels like quality to me. Looks and feels the same as the other patent cover I have (which was nearly twice the price). 

I suggest you return it as it was "falsely" advertised as leather. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

The pics that have been posted are lovely....  different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Skydog--

I'm sorry to hear the cover wasn't what you expected.  Have you contacted M-Edge?  I'm a firm believer in letting the company know if you're not satisfied with a product.  If you do contact them, please let them know what they say!

Betsy
Moderator, Accessories


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

To clarify, the purpose of my post was not to declare the cover satisfactory or unsatisfactory - I was merely cautioning those considering a purchase that ME's website does not offer an entirely accurate description for this particular design. "Leather" doesn't do it.  Perhaps this may save others the headache of a return.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

As far as I know, patent leather used to be just coated with some kind of varnish to get that shiny effect, and recently it's been made by fusing a layer of some kind of plastic over the leather surface.  So it's quite possible that it's patent leather but the newer type, and thus smells different from other products we remember.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

M-edge is a reputable company and I don't believe they would misrepresent a product.  There is too much at stake for them to risk such bush league tactics.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have four other leather go jackets.  They have a chemical-type of smell until they air out with use.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

_ Patent Leather
Yes, Patent leather is made from real leather, with a finish originally made from various oils (whale oil, linseed oil etc), and lacquers such as shellac, and a colour, most commonly red or black.
Modern patent leather is finished with a mixture of acrylic and polyurethane which gives a longer lasting more scuff proof/crack proof finish.
It is however common to come across fake patent leather which is some man made fabric with a similar 'plastic' finish to it. _

I think this means you are both right. It is leather underneath with an acrylic coating. On the other hand, there is no way leather could look like leopard animal skin without some kind of man made treatment, so expecting it to feel and look and smell totally like 'real leather' is perhaps being a bit unrealistic?

I am also somewhat concerned about the way M Edge is promoting its waterproof cover though. On the Amazon forum, many people are disputing a comment I made (based on the review on this forum) that the wake button is inaccessible, because M Edge says you have full access to the controls while it is in its cover. Now THAT is misleading unless they have changed the model that Harvey saw and posted about here.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

M-Edge should really have the Leopard listed as patent leather, just to avoid any confusion. I could tell by the pictures that it would be patent so I wasn't surprised when I got it but others might be.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I am also somewhat concerned about the way M Edge is promoting its waterproof cover though. On the Amazon forum, many people are disputing a comment I made (based on the review on this forum) that the wake button is inaccessible, because M Edge says you have full access to the controls while it is in its cover. Now THAT is misleading unless they have changed the model that Harvey saw and posted about here.


We're getting off topic with this one, but I would venture to say that until we see actual production models of their waterproof case, we don't know what may have changed in their design. Many things are shown as prototypes at CES that later have changes prior to the finished product being released. If, once available for sale, the design really doesn't allow access to the on/off switch AND they're still promoting it as full access, then I'd agree they're being deliberately misleading. But at this point, it's unfair to make that accusation as anything more than a note that the original demo product shown did not have that capability. As of today, the Guardian case is not available either direct through M Edge or through Amazon, so we have no way of knowing what the final result will be.

I own no current M-Edge products, but I'd be floored if a company of their scope and visibility would risk the backlash of selling a manmade (plastic) non leather product as the real thing. Still, Skydog, definitely return it if it doesn't meet your expectations. I think we've had a number of people make returns to them without problems!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> We're getting off topic with this one, but I would venture to say that until we see actual production models of their waterproof case, we don't know what may have changed in their design. Many things are shown as prototypes at CES that later have changes prior to the finished product being released. If, once available for sale, the design really doesn't allow access to the on/off switch AND they're still promoting it as full access, then I'd agree they're being deliberately misleading. But at this point, it's unfair to make that accusation as anything more than a note that the original demo product shown did not have that capability. As of today, the Guardian case is not available either direct through M Edge or through Amazon, so we have no way of knowing what the final result will be.
> 
> I own no current M-Edge products, but I'd be floored if a company of their scope and visibility would risk the backlash of selling a manmade (plastic) non leather product as the real thing. Still, Skydog, definitely return it if it doesn't meet your expectations. I think we've had a number of people make returns to them without problems!


Victoria P, 
Thank you for this; I couldn't have said it better;

I have 5 M-Edge products and they are all fantastic; they also have fabulous customer service;
I just wrote them an email to address both of the concerns in this thread: 
(1) the Leopard Go jacket being patent leather and what that means; and
(2) the access to navigation buttons once the Guardian comes out. I will post the answer here once I get a response from them.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> But at this point, it's unfair to make that accusation as anything more than a note that the original demo product shown did not have that capability. As of today, the Guardian case is not available either direct through M Edge or through Amazon, so we have no way of knowing what the final result will be.


I stand by my statement above, especially given the qualification provided and which I have now bolded for emphasis. There is nothing that seems to have changed in the model put up by Harvey and the one that appears in the promotion:


Pushka said:


> because M Edge says you have full access to the controls while it is in its cover. Now THAT is misleading *unless they have changed the model that Harvey saw and posted about here.*


True, it is off the 'Leopard skin' topic but does talk about appropriate marketing statements.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Moosh said:


> I don't think it stinks. Yes it has a smell (as do all new covers)... it smells like my M-Edge Icon in *patent leather* purple. I think it looks awesome personally.
> Also, I don't think M-Edge would be selling it as leather if it was vinyl. Did you get confirmation from them that it was vinyl?
> 
> Here's mine...


Looks very shiny, nice concept just not my style


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A patent leather solid color go-jacket would be more my style.  I love the smooth leather ones that I have.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I agree that the leopard should be listed as patent leather. My guess is that it is an oversight, not them trying to get over on their customers. I am relatively sure that it is patent leather and not vinyl.

As far as the guardian case goes, here is an exact copy of the description on their site.
    
* Allows for full functionality of Kindle's navigation buttons and keyboard through flexible sealed button cutouts. Users can even read hands-free in the water, because the Guardian floats upright
    * A secure, watertight seal around Kindle by utilizing a dual-hinge, integrated gasket and four-latch closure system

NOWHERE does it say you have access to all controls. It says you have access to NAVIGATION. I don't think that there will be access to the wake/sleep button. Therefore this may not be the case for everyone. Possibly when apps are developed for the kindle there will be an alternate wake/sleep method that will render the need to access the physical button unnecessary. Either way, I still think I'll be buying this product.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I suspect the wording for the patent leather cover will be amended shortly in order to clarify the nature of their product. I tend to 'stick' to patent leather (and vinyl) so would prefer something in the more traditional leather style.



lisa.m said:


> NOWHERE does it say you have access to all controls. It says you have access to NAVIGATION. I don't think that there will be access to the wake/sleep button. Therefore this may not be the case for everyone. Possibly when apps are developed for the kindle there will be an alternate wake/sleep method that will render the need to access the physical button unnecessary. Either way, I still think I'll be buying this product.


Hm, judging from the comments on Amazon site, people dont understand that this means you wont be able to access the sleep function. eg, this post which was in response to the suggestion that the wake button cant be accessed
_"Allows for full functionality of Kindle's navigation buttons and keyboard through flexible sealed button cutouts. Users can even read hands-free in the water, because the Guardian floats upright."

Even though they didn't show a picture of the top edge of the case, I'd bet there is the same sort of flexible sealed cutout for the slider switch. M-Edge seems to be too smart a company to not think of that._

I think the words "full functionality" - even though they are followed by the words "of Kindle's navigation buttons" will mean a lot of people will assume that the sleep button will be accessible.
Like you say, an easy fix is for an update to stop the sleep function if you want to - and that would solve the problem entirely.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I contacted M-Edge to ask them about our concerns regarding both the Leopard GO Jacket and the Guardian; 

Here is their official response:

"Concerning the Leopard print GO! Jacket, you are correct and it is genuine leather. The leather has been dyed with a leopard pattern and patent leather coated.  You can assure all the other users of the Kindleboards that beneath the patent leather coating it is genuine leather.

When it comes out, the Guardian case will provide access for the user to access all navigation buttons.  Currently the design does not include a feature to wake or turn on/off the device while in the case, however we are working on a solution to this problem.

I hope this information has been helpful. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you!"


----------

